# ¿Cómo construir conversor de audio digital (SPDIF), a audio analógico (RCA)?



## rizome

Saludos.

Me pregunto si alguien podría orientarme hacia algún *circuito conversor de audio digital, a audio analógico*.

He revisado por los foros... y por google... pero sólo encuentro teoría... y esquemas para usos generales... y mi formación no me permite aplicarlos a mi caso particular.

Mi problema particular es:
Convertir:
- La señal de *audio digital*, que sale por la salida tipo SPDIF de mi nuevo reproductor de video, a...
- *audio analógico* (stereo, o mono), para "enchufarlo" a la entrada de audio I/D tipo RCA

Gracias por vuestra atención.
*David P.
2009*


----------



## FELIBAR12

Eso se *DEBE* hacer con un decodificador como éstos :

http://sound.whsites.net/project85.htm

http://pavouk.org/hw/spdifdac/en_index.html


----------



## luis mendoza

quisiera saber como lograr hacer un convertidor de señal de audio digital ( de puerto usb) para ingresarlo a un amplificador que solo tiene entradas RCA (analogico). he realizado la misma pregunta y no he logrado respuestas concretas. si esta al alcance de alguno de nuestro foro les agradeceria su colaboracion. Mi idea es que no puedo instalar un pendriver con musica a un amplificador , se podria decir antiguo pero muy bueno.


----------



## Ratmayor

_♫♪ Ay mijito lo que pides, no es facil de contestar, pero mi bola de vidrio, algo te puede ayudar, vamos a ver... Aqui veo un nombre ♪♫_: DSP

Pides algo sumamente complejo, primero necesitas un microcontrolador que se encargue de manejar los puertos y direccione la información, un MP3 Decoder que "traduzca" la compresión para el micro y luego una circuitería dedicada para la conversión D/A.

Todo se podría reducir a un solo chip DSP (Digital Signal Processor) pero aun asi requeriría unas cuantas lineas de código de programación para que haga lo que pides.

Mi recomendación es que compres algun lectorcito MP3 de los que venden en los chinos y problema resuelto. Saludos...


----------

